

Show HN: Hacker News JavaScript app   - fbueno
http://siteapps.com/app/embedable_hacker_news_button-405

======
pklien
easiest way to add the "post to Hacker News" button on your website

~~~
na85
Perhaps, but I question the value of such buttons. With my data set of 1, I
can tell you that I personally find them intrusive and ugly. If I want to
submit a page to HN or some other aggregator, it will get submitted
irrespective of a little button's existence.

~~~
pklien
When I really like an article / post, I will try to "share the love" with the
social media vehicle that website recommends. Having just one button for one
network / aggregator tells a lot.

